# Brown Disk harrow is



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

Just received my new disk and anyone looking to buy a harrow should consider Brown. Another very well made unit is model 55 by Athens Plow Company. Both are a toss up as they are made VERY well.


----------

